# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Dashing Thru the Snow in a One Horse Open Sleigh..... What!!

## Jammin Jamaica Tours

No Mon........more like walking on the beach, snorkelling off the reefs, and grabbing a few brewskies while watching the sun set. Replace your turkey dinner with a fresh grilled lobster and your idea of Christmas will be forever changed. 

All the Best for this Happy Holiday from Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours

----------

